# Ogden Man Found Dead



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

An Ogden Utah man was found dead in his home over the weekend.

Detectives at the scene found the man face down in his bathtub. The tub had been filled with milk, sugar and corn flakes. A banana was sticking out of his butt.










Police suspect a cereal killer.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow Goob. - Wow. I didn't need the banana visual. I guess that's a Wyoming thing. There ya go - putting the Why in Wyoming.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

-_O- -O>>- -/O_- -oooo- :rotfl: 
Thanks *Goob*! I needed a good laugh today.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Wow Goob. - Wow. I didn't need the banana visual. I guess that's a Wyoming thing. There ya go - putting the Why in Wyoming.


Gary, my guess is it's an Ogden thing. 

Cerealisy, the original joke was about a California guy as told to me by a friend from Tennessee.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Where would a guy from Tennessee get a Banana? 

So a naked guy walked into a bar in Tennessee holding nothing but a box of cereal and a banana.

Bar-keep says.................


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

o-||


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Clap............Clap............Clap


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Where would a guy from Tennessee get a Banana?
> 
> So a naked guy walked into a bar in Tennessee holding nothing but a box of cereal and a banana.
> 
> Bar-keep says.................


".....you should put some suntan lotion on that so you don't peel." 8)

.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Where would a guy from Tennessee get a Banana?
> 
> So a naked guy walked into a bar in Tennessee holding nothing but a box of cereal and a banana.
> 
> Bar-keep says.................


......are you here for breakfast, or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

:shock:


----------



## roper (Sep 27, 2010)

Man, this thing went downhill, fast!!!!


----------

